# Zero Dak Thirty



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Anyone going to see this or have seen this?

As an avid reader / watcher of most things UBL related and Spec Ops related im really looking forward to watching it.

I have read the book, No Easy Day by Mark Bissonnette and looking forward to seeing a film version (which for all intended purposes it is)

Anyone?


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

I watched it last night and really enjoyed it. Definately worth a watch especially if ur into UBL stuff i'm sure ur gonna love it


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

If you like this kind of thing watch Act of valour


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> If you like this kind of thing watch Act of valour


Yeah see that. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

I saw this when it came out over here. Great movie with plenty of suspense. It gave me a new appreciation for what when into tracking UBL.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

RobTex said:


> I saw this when it came out over here. Great movie with plenty of suspense. It gave me a new appreciation for what when into tracking UBL.


Although its a good watch, you do realise its propaganda bullsh1t? The book written by one of seal team six contradicts most of the raid details.


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Honestly don't care if it is seen as propaganda bs. The premise of the movie is pretty simple. Find OBL, kill OBL. The majority focused on the finding of OBL.

The SEAL team could have showed up wearing Tutu's with feather boa's and I would have still been satisfied with the outcome. Probably would not have sold as many tickets as the SEAL team has some cool gear.

Propaganda or not, it was a great flick that keep me entertained with the story and the suspense.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

RobTex said:


> Honestly don't care if it is seen as propaganda bs. The premise of the movie is pretty simple. Find OBL, kill OBL. The majority focused on the finding of OBL.
> 
> The SEAL team could have showed up wearing Tutu's with feather boa's and I would have still been satisfied with the outcome. Probably would not have sold as many tickets as the SEAL team has some cool gear.
> 
> Propaganda or not, it was a great flick that keep me entertained with the story and the suspense.


Absolutely agree with that, my previous comment was based on what you said about what went into tracking him.


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

It is funny how no two agencies or sources ever seem to agree. I can see how the SEAL teams and the CIA would have different views of how the hunt actually progressed.

With the Democratic Party and Republican Party here in the states you get used to no one ever agreeing. We actually have loons over here that believe the tragic school shooting that recently took place, never really occurred. I try not to get bogged down in the debates anymore.

I do want to check out Act of Valor though, not sure how I let that one slip by.

Also, how was the book?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Enjoyed this film. For some reason I expected more focus on the military side but they didnt appear until the end of the film. A very good film non the less. 

Not sure if those helicopters exist, but if it was an attempt to Hollywoodize the film then they should have left them out.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

saw it and didnt look to deep into the film, I always try to take films at face value. If i begin to dwell on films they take the entertainment factor away.

bin laden is dead now so who cares. Funny that they just dumped his body at sea a day after though.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Or did they?


----------



## Jefferey (Feb 8, 2013)

This is so awesome movie watched last night online at my home.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Lone Survivor anyone

Iv not watched zero dark thirty as of yet, but watched lone survivor last night,

http://losmovies.com/movie/58260/watch-online-lone-survivor-2013

Streamed through my iPad onto the tv in HD,

Plenty other movies on the site too


----------

